# I want to use molasses



## King'G' (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been reading things about using molasses in the flowering process to increase all sorts of things. I've heard it makes buds more resinous, more dense, and makes them grow larger. Which of these is true?

Is it possible to use molasses with the GH nutrients? I'm using everything, flora nova, floralicious plus, flora blend, and kool bloom. At what point can I start adding molasses and how much? Will it alter the amount of other nutrients the plant needs?


----------



## King'G' (Mar 24, 2010)

*b*ump
anyone?


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Mar 24, 2010)

King'G' said:


> I've been reading things about using molasses in the flowering process to increase all sorts of things. I've heard it makes buds more resinous, more dense, and makes them grow larger. Which of these is true?
> 
> Is it possible to use molasses with the GH nutrients? I'm using everything, flora nova, floralicious plus, flora blend, and kool bloom. At what point can I start adding molasses and how much? Will it alter the amount of other nutrients the plant needs?


 
christ , thats alot of chemicals.....


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 24, 2010)

Your best bet is to use the search function because everyone has different methods. Some people will use it during both veg and flower. Most will use it during flower. Some use it during the flush period (last 2 weeks of flower or so). Personally, I've been using 1 tablespoon per gallon of water every other watering with fox farm nutrients in flower. I've also fed some experimental bag seeds molasses in veg.

Edit: I use the whole line of fox farm nutrients (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom + open sesame, beastie, and cha ching)


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 24, 2010)

Do a quick search using molasses as the search term and you should get a couple hours of reading just searching Organics or Nutrients forums.

Wet


----------



## King'G' (Mar 25, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Your best bet is to use the search function because everyone has different methods. Some people will use it during both veg and flower. Most will use it during flower. Some use it during the flush period (last 2 weeks of flower or so). Personally, I've been using 1 tablespoon per gallon of water every other watering with fox farm nutrients in flower. I've also fed some experimental bag seeds molasses in veg.
> 
> Edit: I use the whole line of fox farm nutrients (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom + open sesame, beastie, and cha ching)


fyi i'm growing dwc

Thanks for all the responses, +rep


----------



## purplecream (Mar 27, 2010)

ive heard of peole using 2-3 teaspoons per gallon during the last weeks of flower. and just 1 teaspoon during veg and beggining weeks of flower


----------



## speeka (Mar 27, 2010)

In my experience it's mostly used late veg early flower to enrich the microbial life of the compost & as a light fertilizer near the end of flowering. Organic too so wont harm anything. Just be liberal.(in it's use, not politically!)


----------



## poker909 (Mar 28, 2010)

Use molassas in place of your carbs (Sweet, Sugar daddy;etc.), and during the final flush right up to harvest. But there is something WAY better and that's Humboldt Nutrients Honey ES which has the look, smell, and thick gooeyness of molasses (which is a main ingredient), but also dozens of other 100% organic non-nutrient enzymes that are fine tuned for top quality marijuana, and designed to be used right up to harvest. 

I don't want to sound like I work for humboldt, I use plenty of FoxFarm and Technoflora stuff too, but for carbs - this is the best for sure. They make a hydro mix too that's not gooey.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

dont know about the sweet stuff making bugs more resinous or dense, its mainly for carbs = energy, extra carbs means it takes less effort on the plants part to create these carbs, overal vitality and growth is improved, all that other stuff is just nonsence. now if you were using this stuff in organic soil inwhich you have beneficial bacteria and microbes, the mollasses will feed them, but its a no go in hydro, go buy sweet or sugar daddy


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 28, 2010)

as morris said, don't use molasses for hydro... if you wan't to use something for hydro, use botanicare sweet or advanced nutrients bud candy


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

I started useing 2 TBL per gallon every watering the 3 rd week in flowering, Started doing that 2 years ago. Never stoped being I saw incredible size difference, density and more trichs. 
Try one grow and you will know with out a doubt if you see a difference or not. 
Use BlackStrap MOlases, you can find it at any health food store. Much cheaper in a big market (health store).


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

golden, i would put more stock into your skills improving your yields rather than black strap, i never saw a difference maybe better aroma. if this was really the case i dont think stores would be able to stock enough of it


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 28, 2010)

Edit: I use the whole line of fox farm nutrients (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom + open sesame, beastie, and cha ching)[/QUOTE]

eeeewwwww, too many "additives" for bb......
must be spending a boat load on them nutes.

i only use gh veg and bloom, ph down. 650 ppm 
max in flower. 60 day flower and harvest


chemicals, ish.


bb says no chems for him
ish

ftp


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 28, 2010)

morrisgreenberg said:


> golden, i would put more stock into your skills improving your yields rather than black strap, i never saw a difference maybe better aroma. if this was really the case i dont think stores would be able to stock enough of it


I agree, i've used unsulphered black strap molasses, botanicare sweet, bud candy, and nothing at all... tried all of the latter in soil growing and never really noticed too much of a difference other than it attracts insects haha. I would say that using something vs. using nothing at all makes the buds a little bit more sweet smelling and tasting... never saw an increase in yield though if that's what you are after.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

morrisgreenberg said:


> golden, i would put more stock into your skills improving your yields rather than black strap, i never saw a difference maybe better aroma. if this was really the case i dont think stores would be able to stock enough of it


 I am going to send you a link that might help you understand a bit more than I can explain. 
 But check this ~ My very first grow was 2 years ago. I was gettin a O per plant, had no Idea what I was doing. I started reading the Cannabis Bible (jorge Cervantes) that's where I read about all the benifits of molases, and I applyed it to my garden. I saw a major difference and never stoped useing it.
 Look at the ingredients in your bloom boosters, they all have molases.
Anyways here is the link
http://boards.cannabis.com/organic-growing/81681-molasses-sweet-organic-goodness.html


----------



## madcatter (Mar 28, 2010)

Abuddy grew out the same strain as me and wedid everything pretty much the same, medium, nutes etc.... and I added the molasses... end result much smoother taste with the molasses.... as for yeilds,,, he has more experience as a gardener and it showed....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Abuddy grew out the same strain as me and wedid everything pretty much the same, medium, nutes etc.... and I added the molasses... end result much smoother taste with the molasses.... as for yeilds,,, he has more experience as a gardener and it showed....


 Your experince will bloom if you never fear experiments and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 28, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Your experince will bloom if you never fear experiments and learn from your mistakes.


also, learn from other people's mistakes


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> also, learn from other people's mistakes


 + reps for that.
One problem I have learned is heigth. My ladies have been too tall. No enclosed hood until now so they really got tall and the heat made them non dense.
Now that I have an enclosed hood my 600hps is 15 inches away and everything is IRIE


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Edit: I use the whole line of fox farm nutrients (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom + open sesame, beastie, and cha ching)


I was useing the same line up with a few extra's like Molases and Amino Aid, Extrme serene, Trinity.

Next season (4 weeks from now) I am going 100% organic. Been doing chems for 2 long and I really want to see how I fair with Organics.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I am going to send you a link that might help you understand a bit more than I can explain.
> But check this ~ My very first grow was 2 years ago. I was gettin a O per plant, had no Idea what I was doing. I started reading the Cannabis Bible (jorge Cervantes) that's where I read about all the benifits of molases, and I applyed it to my garden. I saw a major difference and never stoped useing it.
> Look at the ingredients in your bloom boosters, they all have molases.
> Anyways here is the link
> http://boards.cannabis.com/organic-growing/81681-molasses-sweet-organic-goodness.html


the method to my madness about sweets is for the carbs, now when using traditional growing methods in hydro like letting a tree grow i never seen any difference, but in my operation where i "untraditionally" prune so much foliage off, all the potential energy the plant will be losing from the loss of not being able to convert co2 and light into carbs, this gets replenished via Botanicare's sweet and my plants never miss a beat, within 24hours of the trim i get a growth spurt of 2-4 inches, i top a plant out at about 12 inches and at 36inches i lollipop all side branching, leaving aprox 12 inches of each branch with foliage, this is MAJOR energy loss and unless you acknowledge that you have to replace that energy and energy making abilty you can wreck yourself. this is how i personally view using of sugar supps and by no means do i advocate this to anyone without proper understanding of a plants biology, sorry to dirty up the thread or go off point. its just that i read so many people have such high expectations for the use of molasses. so when i think sugars i think of it feeding benefical and microbial life in soil and as an energy booster for all phases of growth, not extra resin or dense nuggs. Golden i agree with you again, all top shelf nutes have atleast Raw cane sugar along with citric acid(my PBP contains these) cheers guys. i like to use cha ching for added resin, and i know it works wonders for me


----------



## King'G' (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, +rep for those who said "don't use molasses with hydro" cause that means they actually read my first post... I'm currently using liquid kool bloom along with the rest of the GH nutes, guess thats enough!! thanks.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 28, 2010)

yea man, the reason is that mollasses can get you root rot, like i said before the suagrs will feed benefical bacteria, also it will feed bad bacteria just aswell


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 29, 2010)

King'G' said:


> Thanks for all the responses, +rep for those who said "don't use molasses with hydro" cause that means they actually read my first post... I'm currently using liquid kool bloom along with the rest of the GH nutes, guess thats enough!! thanks.


you can use additives that contain molasses like sweet and bud candy with hydro.... just molasses will gunk things up though.. even using it in soil, i found it was easiest to mix it in with a half gallon of hot water first so that it would thin out enough to be mixed in. Molasses is some messy stuff haha


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Mar 29, 2010)

dont use mollasses in hydro??? why not?? I use it all the time in hydro and my results are always possitively magnum beasts!! Whoever said you cant use it in hydro is wrong because its not the mollasses thats bad its how much and when you use it thats could be harmful but thats just like anything else. Too much flora nova at the wrong time could hurt things too does that make it bad?? didnt think so


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 29, 2010)

your just lucky i guess, because at 5-10ml per gallon your opening the door for a colony of pathogens to thrive... just making it more hospitable for them and if you didnt know it yet then now you will because in hydro the name of the game is keeping water a hostile place for pathogens, by using beneficals, enzymes or peroxide???didnt think so either


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 30, 2010)

I also use 1 tbl per gallon once a week in veg, for the microrganisms.

Molases is so high in Potasium that it works wonders in bloom.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Mar 30, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I also use 1 tbl per gallon once a week in veg, for the microrganisms.
> 
> Molases is so high in Potasium that it works wonders in bloom.


 
hey GG i think i have a tidbit that pertains to you and your use of mollasses in soil. i got this info from some PHD on another site so bare with me. mike from advanced nutrients wnt on video to debunk the usage of high phosphorous use in hydroponics. his lab tests showed that in hydroponics plants use much more nitrogen and potassium than phos, so you ask yourself why do i keep using products like beasties blooms (0-50-30) myself in hydro?heres the deal, when you have natural soil with all kinds of microbial activity, these microbial lifeforms are in direct competition with your plant for phosphorous(or potash) i forget, but in hydroponics where there isnt much if any microbial life to absorb this added P and or K you will end up locking out calcium(unless you inoculate your rootzone with beneficials) therefore using high P bloom boosters in hydro should be used carefully. personally i use Fox famrs powder bloom boosters at 1/4-1/2 strength. i gotta credit mike from AN with the lab info and the PH.D for the calcium lockout info, so soil the higher amount of P is good even if the plants dont use it. i was actually shocked to see all the products out there with excessive levels of phosphorous that plant do not even need


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2010)

+ reps Morrisgreenberg......


----------

